# Fine for keeping Red Snapper?



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

had a discussion this weekend with a friend about this. anyone know what it is? i can't find it anywhere. $$ only? can they seize your boat/trailer too? take your license i assume? thanks for any info.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

From what I have heard, it is an arrestable offense and the judge will ultimately decide the penalty, which may include a seizure of your boat.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

it can very depending on the day there having and how u talk to them and how many you kept


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Florida Statute 775.082 and 775.083 state that a second degree misdemeanor is punishable by a maximum of 60 days in jail and a $500 fine. People are generally NOT charged on a "per fish" basis. Boats, vehicles and equipment are rarely confiscated by officers and even more rarely forfeited by the court. Cases where offenders are stacked up with multiple charges and their equipment taken are situations where the violation is exceptionally egregious, the suspect has a history of fish/wildlife convictions, or the violation is defined as a felony.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

when your talking about a fish that's over or under slot limit I think it's just a mist court appearance and around $180 to $250 in fines.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I know it used to be you would get a ticket, like over the limit, under sized, but if you are hiding the fish and they find it after you told them you didnt have anything, for instance red fish if its in cooler its a fine if it is hidden away from other fish its a different charge and thats when they seize. I had my day in court awhile back for amberjack and there was an amount the judge had to stick with, all the people there had fines, I was the first fisherman and got a 485 dollars for 2 charges oversized and over bag limit, even the serious criminals couldnt believe it, lesson learned for me havent even thought about it :whistling:, goto joe patti's


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Like said above. It's all up to the judge. You will go tocourt. Hope the judge is not in a bad mood when you go!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you are stopped and they check and find illegal fish you get a ticket to appear in court and they take the fish as evidence.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> If you are stopped and they check and find illegal fish you get a ticket to appear in court and they take the fish as evidence.


Yea would'nt even let me keep my 500 fish  I am sure he enjoyed the meal, yea they are donated to THE MAN's kitchen lol :001_huh:, but I think its different if you are hiding the fish in any way, more severe punishment..


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Illegal to board !!!*

Fellow members, I have to ask , do you know your rights ? Why would you let anyone board your vessel apart from the Coast Guards, anyone else will have to fellow me to the dock !!! Hope I am not derailing this interesting post.
As well, going to court over a fish even if not found guilty, you end up with a record, great !!!
Can't find the icon with the bag of pop corn, where did it go !!!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

can you tell us our rights frenchy, I'm interested. Can you refuse fish and wildlife from boarding? not being a smart ass, I genuinely would like to know.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I was under the impression that FWC could do what the hell they want. They can look all they want on my boat as I will never keep illegal fish. If it gets to the point that catching the fish does not negate the cost of fishing I will just sell my boat. It is getting close to that point now. Cost 400 dollars for me to go to the beginning of the edge last week only to be able to catch mingo. Once gas gets up over 4.00 a gallon you wont see me in the gulf except for when snapper season is in for the one week the gov't will allow us to catch them.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Last year a friend was stopped and had several red snapper onboard (before the season was open) If I remember right, the captain and one fisherman had to pay around $500/600 a fish each, think it was over $4000 total.


----------



## JSMITH (Oct 5, 2007)

*Red Snapper Penalty*

Mandatory court appearance . $250.00 for the first fish and $50.00 each for the rest . This fine is for under sized fish . I'm not sure about "Out Of Season".


----------



## Fish On (Mar 14, 2009)

Cost me $1800.00. It was when the limit was 4 spapper per person. It was opening week state season. Seven people on the boat, we were two short of our limit. We cought the fish in state waters. We left my hole and was traveling west when a old 20 foot center console with 3 people started to run on us. Come to find out it was 3 FWC officers on board. Stopped us, coming aboard captain....looked at the fish in the box (all over 15 pds each) They checked there GPS plotter, we were 1/4 mile in federal waters. Took all the fish. I gave them ice because they had none. Three months later.......had a letter from a lawyer saying I could go to court or pay $1800.00. I payed the fine.......and learned a lesson. Never fish the first week of snapper.....Its not worth it.....


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought Red Snapper were extinct? Why worry there are none to catch anyway.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

feelin' wright said:


> I was under the impression that FWC could do what the hell they want. They can look all they want on my boat as I will never keep illegal fish. If it gets to the point that catching the fish does not negate the cost of fishing I will just sell my boat. It is getting close to that point now. Cost 400 dollars for me to go to the beginning of the edge last week only to be able to catch mingo. Once gas gets up over 4.00 a gallon you wont see me in the gulf except for when snapper season is in for the one week the gov't will allow us to catch them.


Amen to that. By the time you pay for your boat, gas, food, drink, ice, bait, insurance, tackle...it's almost not worth it to bring back 2 Red Snappers. Every trip is almost a couple hundred dollars. I just sent a message to [email protected] and stated my case. I think everyone in the forum should. Some might disagree with me, but I told them they should have a balanced approach to conservation and not wait until a species is under duress like the Gag grouper that they are planning on implementing controls. I told them there are so many Red Snappers on just about every wreck that I fish, that they are dominating the spots and systematically killing off the other species. I told them that besides the Red Snapper eating everything that with such a short Red Snapper season, Mingos at 10 per person, Lane and Black Snappers, triggers and Porgies are all under duress. If you can't keep anything but those for most of the year, very soon they will have to implement controls on Mingos and everything else. I think by virtue of having a 16in limit, they are already being protected. Just my two cents


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*your rights*

I am only repeating an info I obtained from what I consider a reliable source, he actually denied the fmp the right to board his vessel while offshore, might have had to show his cooler but they left. So in the case of fish on, which is deplorable for him still would have been fine I guess. There are enough FBI and law enforcement members on this forum to shine a light on the subject, I should think.
Some discernement and less attitude would be appreciated in most cases, but objectively it works for both sides...
They are only doing their job after all and like Voltaire said"human nature in general, given some power, is tempted to abuse it"
I have friend on a pontoon boat, one afternoon got checked three times, he was not fishing and there were no naked girls (this time) on board, well doing or harassement ? or plain s....
Will get to the bottom of this when back home in a few weeks, hopefully someone will beat me to it, it is nice to be informed.
Peace on earth.
PS, where is the popcorn icon these days?

Peace on earth


----------



## kekman (Jun 12, 2009)

got pulled over by Fish and Game two weeks ago in Destin Pass - turned back at least 15 endangered snaps - several well over 15lbs, 3 undersized grouper and 2 undersized AJs. Kept one amberjack that we claimed when asked, turns out undersized by literally an inch (measured to tail instead of fork):wallbash:. Talk about a guy with an attitude and having a bad day...he wrote me up w mandatory court appearance. Unfortunately I live out of state - keep boat in Destin. Now I am trying to find court clerk to let me enter plea in absentee and pay my fine $$ - who knows how much. I will burn $400 in flight just to come in and appear - not to mention I work for a living. What a frickin beating. Try to do the right thing, live clean, pay my taxes and feed the FL economy (and Fish and Game salaries) and this is what I get.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The way I see it the rules/regulations as posted by FWC should be followed. If you don't abide by the rules then you should not feel singled out when you get caught. You decided to take the risk so you should accept the consequences and not cry about it.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> I have friend on a pontoon boat, one afternoon he was not fishing and there were no naked girls (this time) on board.


Why be on the boat then?


----------

